# Dental Officer Training Program DOTP



## robjoseph

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any information regarding this program.  I have applied to the CF, and I am waiting to hear.  What is a typical response time to hear back?  Any other information would be of great help.  

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## aesop081

robjoseph said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any information regarding this program.   I have applied to the CF, and I am waiting to hear.   What is a typical response time to hear back?   Any other information would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob



Typical response time ?


*LONG*


----------



## robjoseph

Hi Aesop, does it take a long time just hear from them about aptitude testing, etc.?

thanks

rob


----------



## alan_li_13

Well actually, I heard from them for my Physical Fitness and Aptitude testing very quickly. I handed in the application and the recruiter called me in 48 hours to book the PT test and CFAT. The Medical and Interview came about a month, give or take a week, after that. The offer is what came a LONG time after though. I think this is because they wait till all applications are in to CFRG before they decide who is accepted.


----------



## robjoseph

Thanks for your reply, the only time line I was given was Feb., but the recruiter I spoke to previously said my application was very competitive and that she could "move on it" so to speak, so I am getting a few mixed messages.
On another note, I was wondering if you could tell me what is involved in the medical, the National Defence website does not tell you much, I understand the usual ie Blood Pressure, Physical Assess, eyes, ears etc. etc. but what else specifically??

Thanks for your time,

Rob


----------



## alan_li_13

Urine test for drug use, i believe. Along with some poking and proding everywhere. They don't inspect your privates though, or else they might have found my big giant coiled snake tattoos and fifty piercings, j/k ;D


----------



## robjoseph

Hello Rifle Team Captain.  Thanks for all of the information, it was a great help.  Although I was told about all of the tests, interviews, when I asked of timeline, they said - February.  At least now that I know they must look at the application within a short time, that makes me feel much better.  I've looked at people applying for employment, and the timeline to first hear was around 7 days as a rough average, so I'm glad to hear that they won't just let the app. sit in a drawer.  

Thanks again, 

Rob Joseph


----------



## cujo0031

You need to be accepted into a civilian university before you can be accepted into the DOTP program. I have been trying to apply to the MOTP program and I found an internal posting called MMTP, which gives soldiers that have served for at least 2 years supernumary seats at the civilian university. I beleive there is something similar with the DOTP program, called MDTP. Contact Cpt. Anne Johnston at 905-516-8197 for medical recruiting details. Don't wait.


----------



## 23007

This thread is 6 months old


----------



## trees87

Hello,

I am currently in high school and a future prospect university student. My main goal is to become a dental officer but that requires an undergrad degree before acceptance to the dental program. I tried to find information about ROTP and DOTP combined, but no such luck, is it possible to obtain a undergrad degree through the ROTP and then take the DOTP after completion and acceptance into the dental program? Or am i being to cheap here...

cheers, J.


----------



## R. Jorgensen

You may have to earn your Bachelor degree in the standard medical first (which I believe is required by all students in the medical field before entering a specialty such as: Dental, Neurology etc.)

Your best bet is to call your local Recruiting Centre and ask them; they know all about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Steel Badger

As far as I am aware, the CF will not subsidise you for both ROTP and DOTP. It is one or the other.
I have recently realt with an applicant who wanted the CF to cover ROTP and Med O TP. The answer was no, we ( the CF) will only cover one program. She was informed if she wants MOTP she has to get her first degree on her own hook. Similarly, the CF will not enroll pers in ROTP who already possess a degree.

I will do some investigation and get back to you.


Cheers


SB


----------



## StevenCL

I completed ROTP a few years back.  To my knowledge there is no such thing as a combined ROTP/DOTP.  If you wish to enroll directly out of high school you would have to complete ROTP and then apply for DOTP in the future.  Note though, you cannot start a second period of subsidized education if you are on a period of obligatory service.  For ROTP your obligatory service is a minimum of 36 months to a maximum of 60 months depending on how long you were subsidized for.  If you were subsidized for a four year undergraduate degree you would have to serve out 5 years of obligatory service before the military would entertain an application for DOTP.


----------



## Pusser

I have seen cases where members have joined under ROTP, graduated, been commissioned and then served as an officer in the CF for a number of years and then later applying for and being accepted into further subsidized education plans to become doctors, lawyers, dentists, etc.


----------



## trees87

thanks for the replies, but i seem to be getting mixed opinions here, from what i gather is there isn't really a plan for that but it is possible? Say if i enroll in ROTP through RMC and serve my obligated years of service and some after, would there be a good chance for further subsidized education for my dental training?

J.


----------



## Steel Badger

Trees:

After consulting w/ my UPSO and the production staff here your options appear to be:

1)  Go ROTP, serve your min obligatory service period then apply for MMTP. MMTP is the in-service Med O trg plan. Apparently there is no in-service Dental O plan according to the PSO world. ( For ROTP ensure you take B. Chem Eng or B. Chemistry w/ Bio Option > the pre-med minor) Remember that in applying for MMTP you must merit it and you must apply AND compete for the prog.

2) Go RETP, pay your own way through RMC but w/out the obligatory svc period. Once you complete your program at RMC you can apply for a component trnasfer from the Reserves to Reg Force asking for DOTP. ( You must first obtain unconditional acceptance to a Dental prog at an acredited Canadian Uni)

3)  Go civvy side, obtain your required courses and then apply DOTP. ( Again, the above comments about unconditional acceptance to a Dental Prog apply)


Hope this helps

Cheers

SB


----------



## trees87

That is exactly what i was looking for Steel badger. Thanks for the details and option plans as well, although i have one final question, and that is if i do go with the first option and go ROTP then MMTP, would that work for the dentistry program and not just medical?


----------



## Pusser

MMTP is strictly for Medical Officers (i.e. medical doctors).


----------



## Steel Badger

Pusser is correct. MMTP is for MEd O's only. According to the fonts of all knowledge ( the PSO world) there is no "in service" program for Dent O's.

Hope that helps


SB


----------



## dentist57

Hi,

I had a few questions about joining the Canadian Forces Dental Services, I posted in the Dental Services area but it seems that this would be a better area.

I'm born and raised in Canada and went to a foreign country for dental education, I have written my board exams and am expecting acceptance into the 3rd year of dental school (advanced standing) shortly. Am I eligible to join the forces through the Dental Officer Training Program? Also, I was wondering if there were any CF Dentists or anyone else who could comment on what a normal days work would be,  I'm really interested in joining.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## RubberTree

This, straight off the recruiting website:

"If you have been accepted by the faculty of dentistry at an accredited Canadian university, you are eligible for the Dental Officer Training Plan (DOTP)"
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/dentalofficer-45#info-1


----------



## Trick

These are questions best asked of a recruiter as you might have personal details that change things. But you should be eligible for ROTP. The time you spent out of the country will slow down your application, but I don't see it being a problem as you're studying here now and are a Canadian citizen. I've never seen anyone post here that was a dentist, but hopefully someone knows someone.


----------



## jwtg

Trick said:
			
		

> These are questions best asked of a recruiter as you might have personal details that change things. But you should be eligible for ROTP. The time you spent out of the country will slow down your application, but I don't see it being a problem as you're studying here now and are a Canadian citizen. I've never seen anyone post here that was a dentist, but hopefully someone knows someone.


ROTP is for an undergrad.  As a previous poster has mentioned, the OP is eligible for the DOTP (Dental Officer Training Plan) which is similar (subsidized education = obligatory service) but for Dental Officers.  

Similar, but not the same.


----------



## dentist57

Yeah I read on the forces.gc.ca recruiting site about that, but it seems they are talking about Canadian dental students, the program I am applying to has a different fee structure, I was wondering maybe that someone here would know. Should I call the closest CFRO which is in Mississauga or would I call the 

I thought maybe there might be some CF Dental Officers on this forum who could share their experiences with me or anyone who's familiar with it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Trick

jwtg said:
			
		

> ROTP is for an undergrad.  As a previous poster has mentioned, the OP is eligible for the DOTP (Dental Officer Training Plan) which is similar (subsidized education = obligatory service) but for Dental Officers.
> 
> Similar, but not the same.



Right, my bad. I just meant he should be eligible for subsidized education so long as he is enrolled in a Canadian dental school.

EDIT: Now I'm confused- will you, or will you not be working on your dentistry degree in a Canadian school? You can probably call your local RC or the National, but the local might just tell you to call the national one, so I'd just start there.


----------



## dentist57

I will be applying to dental school, but in a separate stream for foreign trained dentists. 

The differences are that for the first 5 months we undergo a separate course. 

After that the we are in the same program as the Canadian students but have a separate fee structure. For example see, http://www.utoronto.ca/dentistry/admissions/IDAPP/idappmain.html.


----------



## Trick

I see. I think that should be fine, but of course you should talk to a recruiter. At worst I'd imagine they maybe want you to wait until you're in the "regular" stream. But even that I think should be fine (maybe with a bit of extra paperwork). You're a Canadian citizen studying at a Canadian school. Where were you studying before?


----------



## Blackadder1916

The advice to speak to a recruiting centre is the only valid course of action if only to get the ball rolling since there could be considerable delays (months?, year?) in processing the application due to the unusual circumstances of the OP (foreign education, outside country security check, timings for DOTP competition . . .).

Since the OP is in an international dentist advanced placement program it is likely he is already a fully qualified and licensed dentist in whatever third world dental hell-hole (Caribbean, India, United Kingdom . . .) that he received his training.  (_that's sarcasm_)  The only reciprocal recognition of dental education that Canada has is with the United States.

While there may be a serving dental officer who could eventually wander by this forum and provide some additional information I would suggest that the OP contact a dental detachment in his area (Toronto?) and see if there is a dental officer who could speak to him about CF dental careers generally and his situation particularly.


----------



## dentist57

I studied in India, I'll contact the CFDS Unit in Toronto and take it from there. 

Thanks everyone for your help, I really appreciated it.


----------



## mmmjon

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Since the OP is in an international dentist advanced placement program it is likely he is already a fully qualified and licensed dentist in whatever third world dental hell-hole (Caribbean, India,_* United Kingdom*_ . . .) that he received his training.  (_that's sarcasm_)  The only reciprocal recognition of dental education that Canada has is with the United States.



I see what you did there... ;D


----------



## DaveM12

Good Morning all, 

            I'm interested in opinions on how this may play out for me, or how I should best handle it.  I've applied to the dental officer training program, and I've been selected for further processing which will take place early June.  I start dentistry in September 2014, but I'm really looking to be accepted to the DOTP for Sept 2015 start.  The reason for this is that my wife can get a 3 year leave from her job (in case we're posted somewhere far away from where we live now), but for 4 years she'd have to quit or we'd have to live apart, and I don't like that idea.  Does anyone have any experience with delaying an acceptance to this program, should I get accepted before this september?

Thanks


----------



## CombatDoc

DaveM12 said:
			
		

> The reason for this is that my wife can get a 3 year leave from her job (in case we're posted somewhere far away from where we live now), but for 4 years she'd have to quit or we'd have to live apart, and I don't like that idea.


Hmmm. From your post, it's not clear to me why your wife would need a 3 year leave from her job while you complete your dental training at a civilian university. After your training it would be a different story. 

Before you sign on the dotted line, you need to be aware that after graduation you could be posted anywhere in Canada. Not sure where you are living now, but there are no guarantees that you will end up back there within a 3 year period as a trained Dental Officer.  Postings and geographic instability are a fact of live in the Reg Force, and their impact on your partner's career should be carefully considered before joining.


----------



## DaveM12

It's the 3 years after school that is the concern.  She can follow me for 3 years, but not for 4.  The next 4 years while I'm in school are not a concern.  So what I'm really interested in doing is securing a spot in the DOTP for Sept 2015 entry (with 3 years of school to go).


----------



## Donger3333

Hello, after reading information of the DOTP program at "https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/health-care/dental-officer.html" I was wondering if a bachelor's degree is required to get into the DOTP program.

I am asking this because I've heard some people say bachelor is required and some say only unconditional acceptance to a dental school is required.

it is possible to enter Canadian dental schools without a bachelor's degree. If I happened to be in UBC dental school without my bachelor's degree would I be out of luck to join the army via the DOTP program? 

I've sent an e-mail to a recruiter but they were all on vacation until 2018-01-08...

Thank you for any contributions!


----------



## da1root

Donger3333 said:
			
		

> Hello, after reading information of the DOTP program at "https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/health-care/dental-officer.html" I was wondering if a bachelor's degree is required to get into the DOTP program.
> 
> I am asking this because I've heard some people say bachelor is required and some say only unconditional acceptance to a dental school is required.
> 
> it is possible to enter Canadian dental schools without a bachelor's degree. If I happened to be in UBC dental school without my bachelor's degree would I be out of luck to join the army via the DOTP program?
> 
> I've sent an e-mail to a recruiter but they were all on vacation until 2018-01-08...
> 
> Thank you for any contributions!



The academic bona fide requirements for entrance into the DOTP entry plan are:

•	Admission in a recognized Canadian University Dentistry program.
o	Note: Entry must be done on your own, the Canadian Armed Forces does not have reserved seating.

That is what the CAF is concerned with; Shulich and McGill both require an individual to be completed their Bachelor degree to be able to gain acceptance into their Dental Programs, however University of Alberta requires 2 years of post-secondary education to be accepted into their DDS program. Bottom line you'd need to look at which Dental School you want to attend and look at their admission requirements.

As a side note if you emailed the General Health Service Recruiting Email account there are over 300 emails currently in that inbox and it'll likely be the end of the week before they're all responded to.


----------

